# What size are the Wheel Nuts on a 747/748?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Subject says it all really.

What size are the Wheel Nuts on a 747/748?

I want to buy a socket that'll fit on the end of my longer bar to give that little more leverage.

Cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It would be unusual if they're not 21mm, pretty standard.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

I'm sure I tried a 23mm socket and it was to small (I'll try again). I think it's likely to be 25mm.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

New to me so go with what you find :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> It would be unusual if they're not 21mm, pretty standard.


Hi
Mine are 18mm on the sprinter.

Ron


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Ron I should have narrowed it to French/Italian rubbish :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

datasafe said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I'm sure I tried a 23mm socket and it was to small (I'll try again). I think it's likely to be 25mm.


Now that would be unusual if they are 25mm. Go to halfords get them to check for you,they can't mess that up. Tongue in cheek


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They are 24 mm.

If you want a realistic prospect of removing them then you need what I carry. I have a 3/4" drive Tommy Bar, a short extension and a 3/4" drive 24 mm Impact socket. A short piece of pipe would be a handy extra as well (you know how tyre fitters love their Impact wrenches). :lol:


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies and thanks 747 for the 'informed' answer 

I have a good bar, plenty of length and together with my weight  I should be okay.

Cheers

John


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Whel nuts*

Data and 747, get a torque wrench so you can check wheel nut torques as well as get the nuts off. I am smiling at the comment about French and Italian rubbish, i supply 500 commercials a year of all brands and the only stand out manufacturer is Ford. Mercedes are someway down the list.
Phil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Whel nuts*



PhilK said:


> Data and 747, get a torque wrench so you can check wheel nut torques as well as get the nuts off. I am smiling at the comment about French and Italian rubbish, i supply 500 commercials a year of all brands and the only stand out manufacturer is Ford. Mercedes are someway down the list.
> Phil


With a lifetime working in Engineering Phil, I would never remove wheel bolts (or nuts) with a Torque Wrench, refitting a wheel then yes. It is certainly a good idea to own one but I would not carry one in the van.

If I needed to change a wheel, I know how much I weigh (in lbs), I know the Torque required (in ft/lbs) and I could tighten the bolts (or nuts) using that information. It would only be approximate but close enough in an emergency.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

On my Hymer wheel nuts are 24mm, I found this out when getting a puncture last year in France and couldn't find the original wheel brace( I know I had one!!) borrowed wheel brace but had to source socket for my torque wrench.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When I worked in Canada the torque setting for a large nut on a set of disk harrows was,

Fit supplied spanner to the nut slide a 6 foot bar on the spanner, Get a 12 stone man to stand on the end of the bar, you have now got the correct torque.

Andy

Ps don't try this on your motor home wheel nuts. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If I decided to carry anything, it would be something like this and not a Torque wrench.

http://www.shacktools.com/laser-4869-torque-multiplier-5pc-1d-p-32436.html


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I did a front to back swap of my wheels last week and found the best tool to remove the typical over tightened studs was the cheap telescopic tool I had in the car. I they come with two sockets but not a 24mm but the one from my socket set fitted ok.
Don't be tempted to lubricate the nuts or studs as that will allow you to over torque them when putting them back on.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Changing wheels, isnt that what you pay a breakdown company for ???

Yes I AM being serious, the wheels on a modern MH are pretty hefty bits of kit and I for one have NO intention of crouching at the side of a busy high speed road, in the dark (and for certain the rain :roll: ) sticking my a*** out into the traffic manhandling a sodding great wheel and tyre whilst my 4 tonne MH is perched on the weedy scissor jack Fiat have provided me with.

I have spent too many harrow minutes helping motorists out in such circumstances with the benefit of a set of blue lights flashing away AND a row of hi viz cones to even contemplate doing it without similar protection from the blind b****** that seem to populate our roads these days. One of the most dangeroes places in the UK these days is the hard shoulder of a motorway.

Slightly "Off topic" I know, but relevant.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

24mm it is 

and this is the bar I have to use with the new long socket I purchased

http://www.tooled-up.com/product/dr...oductlisting&gclid=CLPM1M-l-LgCFVMetAodxjMAgg


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Changing wheels, isnt that what you pay a breakdown company for ???
> 
> Yes I AM being serious, the wheels on a modern MH are pretty hefty bits of kit and I for one have NO intention of crouching at the side of a busy high speed road, in the dark (and for certain the rain :roll: ) sticking my a*** out into the traffic manhandling a sodding great wheel and tyre whilst my 4 tonne MH is perched on the weedy scissor jack Fiat have provided me with.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. Would not even consider it. I had a slow puncture at home on the motorhome and even got the AA to come and change the wheel on the drive.
Dave


----------

